# Wohnzimmerbeschallung



## Zappaesk (6. Juni 2017)

So, nach endloser Verschieberei habe ich heute das Projekt neue Wohnzimmerbeschallung angegangen!
*
Ausgangslage:*
Meine aktuelle Anlage im Wohnzimmer ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, klingt fantastisch und vermutlich besser als so ziemlich alles was einem hier im Forum so über den Weg läuft (soll nicht arrogant klingen, dürfte aber nicht übertrieben sein). Im Einzelnen habe ich:

- KEF Reference 203 Speaker
- Vor- End Kombi von Tag McLaren mit 2 Stereoendstufen um die KEFs im Bi-Amping anzutreiben.
- Naim Streamer
- Thorens 320 mit nem SME Tonarm und nem Benz Ace System und dieversen Tuningmaßnahmen
- Lehmann Audio Phono Pre


Das soll jetzt nicht alles weg (zumindest nicht auf einmal), sondern nach und nach durch DIY Komponenten ersetzt werden. Selbstredend will ich mich dabei nicht verschlechtern --> Das Ziel ist also hoch gesteckt!

Den Anfang machen die Boxen. Die KEFs gehen diese Woche noch in die Bucht...

*Boxen:
*Wer mein Geschreibsel der letzten Jahre einigermaßen gelesen hat, der weiß, dass ich kein Freund konventioneller Boxen bin, Bassreflex schon excellent gemacht sein muss um mich zu überzeugen (was praktisch nie gelingt, manchmal aber unumgänglich ist) und eine Closed Box das Mindeste ist was ich so haben will, aber mein Herz eben für die Exoten schlägt (Hörner, Dipole,...). Eben einen solchen Dipol will ich im Wohnzimmer haben!

Die mir so wichtigen Impulse werden durch einen solchen mMn am authentischsten wiedergegeben. 

Der zweiter Punkt, der mir wichtig ist, das ist die Homogenität (meine Ergüsse zu "Nahfeldern" hat der eine oder andere nvlt noch vor Augen)! Also, was schlägt den geilen Koax in meinen KEFs? Richtig ein guter Breitbänder!

Mein Wohnzimmer ist recht groß (6x8m Grundfläche und im Giebel bis 4m hoch) und von mir extra so entworfen, dass darin auch große Boxen wandfern stehen können (meine KEFs stehen rund 2m vor der Rückwand). Dipole hatte ich damals noch nicht im Sinn, aber mich beim Architekten durchgesetzt...Nachteil bei so nem großen Zimmer, der Dipol braucht im Bass Hubraum!

Also, das Konzept steht. Ein Dipol muss her mit nem BB und entsprechender Tieftonunterstützung...

Ach ja, ein passiver Lautsprecher steht nicht zu Debatte, wenn schon denn schon, dann muss es ein aktives Konzept sein - OK, es ist auch einfacher ne DSP Weiche zu programmieren wie ne Schaltung für ne passive Weiche selbst zu entwickeln!

Da ich ja nunmal kein Profi Entwickler (für Lautsprecher) bin habe ich mich ein wenig im Netz umgesehen was es denn da so gibt. Fündig bin ich bei Pure Audio Project aus Israel geworden. Deren Konzept hat was, ist simpel genug um es nachzubauen (die Fertigboxen sind recht kostspieleig) und seit einiger Zeit auch über Blue Planet Audio in D als Bausätze vertreten. Ein Bausatz ist jetzt aber nicht das was ich will, sondern ich möchte im Rahmen dieses Projekts meine Boxen selbst messen, entwickeln und optimieren...

Neugierig geworden, habe ich mich deren Dipole letzten Sommer mal an einem vergnüglichen Nachmittag bei denen im Hörraum vorführen lassen - 3h und X CDs später war klar, das will ich auch! 

Also habe ich heute eben dort einen MiniDSP 2x4HD, 2x Tang Band W8 1772, 4x Omnes Audio OBW 15PA bestellt.
Von der Bestückung her ist es also genau das was in den Power Trio 1772 Bausätzen verbaut ist also 8" BB + 2x15"Bässe pro Seite, nur halt ohne Weiche, die macht ja der MiniDSP.

Bei nem Bekannten habe ich Blechwinkel ähnlich den fertig zu kaufenden machen lassen (hoffentlich werden die diese Woche noch fertig...), Holz habe ich auch schon klar gemacht, so dass ich nächste Woche loslegen kann und den ersten Schritt zur neuen Anlage gehen kann.
*
weitere Schritte:
*schaun mer mal. Zeitkorrektur mittels FIR Filtern für die Boxen wäre dann der nächste logische Schritt, dann ne neue Vorstufe, mit der ich die Lautstärke nach dem DSP regeln kann,...
Weiter steht ein anderer Streamer auf dem Programm, ebenfalls DIY vermutlich auf Rasbpi Basis plus potenten Wandler, DIY Endstufen - aktuell im Kopf habe ich ne Class D Stufe für den Bass plus ne Single Ended Triode / Röhre für den BB... mal sehen...

Ach ja, einen Sub wirds evtl auch noch geben um wirklich alles ab zu decken (aber nur in Verbindung mit der Zeitkorrektur...) - den natürlich auch als Dipol, aber mit wirklich großen Chassis...

*Timing:*
Nächste Woche habe ich frei und bis auf 1-2 Termine (u.a. Gov't Mule in KA - vlt kommt da noch wer?) auch wirklich Zeit zu bauen. Da ich aber so große Dinge im Freien bearbeite bin ich ein wenig Wetterabhängig...) - wird schon werden. Ich denke bis Ende der Woche werden die schon gestalt angenommen haben, ggf. noch ein wenig brauchen bis das Öl getrocknet ist... 
Ob ich auch schon was gemessen habe weiß ich nicht. Bin mal gespannt ob die MiniDSP Software ohne zu Murren mit wine läuft...
Stress mach ich mir jedenfall keinen und die weiteren Schritte werden dann nach und nach folgen.

Ich werde ich diesem Thread versuchen regelmäßig über die Fortschritte  zu berichten und vlt. interessiert das den einen oder anderen ja sogar...


----------



## wobix (7. Juni 2017)

ich lass mal nen Abo da, klingt auf jeden Fall interessant.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## max310kc (8. Juni 2017)

Interessante Sache, ich hatte mir auch schon mal eine Aktivierung/Korrektur mit miniDSPs überlegt, ist bis jetzt leider am Budget gescheitert. 

Gerade die praktische Anwendung und die Ergebnisse der Korrektur würde ich echt spannend finden. 
Und natürlich wie sich die DSPs bezüglich (AD/)DA Wandlung schlagen.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2017)

So, jetzt wirds langsam Ernst. Heute sind - neben unzähligem Kleinkruscht (Schrauben, Kabel, Terminal, Flachsteckverteiler, ...) den ich auch brauch und aus diversen Quellen bezogen habe auch 3 Pakete von Blue Planet Audio gekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schön der Größenvergleich mit der CD. Ein Männerbass! 2 von der Sorte pro Seite sollten laut genug werden um es auch mal krachen zu lassen! Der Breitbänder ist wie gesagt ein 8" d.h. daraus macht man normalerweise potente Bässe... Hier macht er bloß Hoch- und Mittelton.

Morgen hole ich noch das Holz vom Händler und dann schaun mer mal...

Es fehlen jetzt noch die Schrauben für den Aufbau (DIN912 M6x65 brüniert) nebst den Muttern und Scheiben. Dann noch die Blechwinkel, die ich mir habe machen lassen und dann sollte ich alles beinander haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Juni 2017)

Anbei noch ein Bilder vom Samstag. Zuschnitt ist erledigt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich noch 4x4 Kantholz als Füße brauche habe ich die auch noch gleich aus 2 4cm breiten Streifen der Buche MPX Platte verleimt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Anschließenden Verschleifen hat mein Bandschleifer aufgegeben... Super Sach Samstag Nachmittags! Das kommt davon wenn man da spart weil man den "eh nicht so oft braucht". Das passiert mir nicht mehr, der Neue, endlich,  passend zu den anderen Werkzeugen  ist bereits bestellt. Für mich wars aber ein echter Zeitkiller, weil man Dinge die man mit dem Bandschleifer tun sollte, mit nem Schwingschleifer ewig dauern! Der Neue kommt Dienstag, aber bis dahin brauche ich ihn für das Projekt wohl nicht mehr.

Ich habe jetzt entschieden, dass die Seite, die man hinterher eh nicht sieht schon "gut genug" ist - Not macht pragmatisch!

Morgen werd ich die Kanthölzer auf die richtige Länge ablängen, den Feinschliff machen und das ganze in Nussbaum hell beizen. EIn paar Erledigungen (Farbe für die Blechwinkel,...) muss ich auch noch machen. Wenns dann noch langt werden die Frontplatten mit den Chassisausschnitten und EInfräsungen versehen... Langer Tag morgen wieder!


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Juni 2017)

So, meine Woche Urlaub ist vorbei und die Holzarbeiten fertig. Ist dann doch immer recht zäh, vor allem, wenn man ein schönes Ölfinisch haben will. Aber der Reihe nach:

Ende der Fräsarbeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grundieren der Blechwinkel (ich hasse es und habe da 2 linke Hände für):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Lackieren habe ich keine Bilder - es ist schwarz geworden...

Erste "Anprobe" ob die gebohrten Durchgangslöcher in den Kanthölzern auch zu den Frontplatten passen - sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder vom Schleifen erspar ich mir. Da sind nur unfassbar staubige Platten zu sehen - das ist immer (!) das schlimmste an der Sache. Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen: 120 - 180 - wässern - 240 - 3x ölen (Hartöl) - 320 - 3x ölen (Hartwachsöl) - 400 - polieren - nachölen der Fronten - 500 - polieren

Beizarbeiten... Ich habe die Frontplatte für die Breitbänder und die 4 Kanthölzer in Nussbaum gebeizt. So bleibt die Holzstruktur sichtbar, aber es sieht nicht so langweilig aus wie wenn ich die komplette Front in Buche natur gelassen hätte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geölt und zum Trocknen ausgebreitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts aktuell aus, gestern habe ich die Dinger nochmal poliert und die Fronten nachgeölt. Insgesamt sind da jetzt 6 Ölaufträge drauf und es sieht wirklich geil aus! Da ich Öl verwende, dass man teilweise nass in nass verwenden kann geht das auch einigermaßen zügig. Bei herkömmlichem Öl wäre man da wochenlang beschäftigt...

Bis hierhin war es einfach - wenngleich auch recht zeitaufwändig - viel schief gegangen ist nicht (Ok, mein Nacken hat ein wenig viel Sonne abbekommen und mein Bandschleifer ist verreckt - der Neue aber schon da (geiles Ding!)). Jetzt werde ich diese Woche mal montieren und mich vermutlich am WE mal an die Messtechnik machen. Da lauern mehr Fallstricke, aber auf der anderen Seite, kann ich da auch nix mehr kaputt machen, der DSP nimmts mir nicht krumm wenn ich mal einen Mist einstelle und der Breitbänder ist solide genug um nicht gleich durch zu brennen, wenn ich ihm mal ein bissle zuviel Bass zumute...


----------



## max310kc (20. Juni 2017)

Bis jetzt echt tolle Arbeit mit den Gehäusen. 
Bin da doch immer wieder beeindruckt wie gut manche Leute sowas hinbekommen, Meine LS sehen im Detail  leider nicht ganz so gut aus und sind planungstechnisch sicherlich weniger gut durchdacht. 

Wenn die fertig sind würde ich die echt gern mal selbst bewundern.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Blumen. Prinzipiell spricht da nix dagegen, aber auch wenn sich der Ort in dem ich wohne die ersten 5 Buchstaben mit dem deinen teilt, so ist es schon ein ganzes Stück weg...


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Juni 2017)

So, die Dinger sind montiert und ich bin gerade am konfektionieren der "Innen"-Verkabelung (Innen gibts ja nicht, aber ich weiß nicht wie man das sonst nennt).

Also, zunächst die Treiber montiert. An der Detailaufnahme des BB sieht man, dass es perfekt passt - das gelingt mir nicht immer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann den Rest nach und nach montieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts dann fertig aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mir gefällts!

Wie gesagt gerade konfektioniere ich die Verkabelung der Treiber zu den Lautsprecherklemmen. Wenn das erledigt ist kanns ans Messen gehen. Ich bin mal gespannt!

P.S.: ich habe keine Ahnung warums die Bilder gedreht hat. Bei mir auf dem Rechner ist alles richtig rum...


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Juli 2017)

So, nach unsäglichen Verzögerungen ist das Ding jetzt erst mal fertig! 

D.h. der DSP hat ne vernünftige Einstellung und man kann Musik hören. Stell grad fest, dass ich die Messung am Schluss gar nicht gespeichert habe... Das muss ich eh nochmal messen, dann kann ich auch den Schrieb hier teilen - Mist!

Dann müsst ihr eben erst mal glauben, wenn ich sage, dass ich eine untere Grenzfrequenz von unter 30Hz habe und oben der BB bis rd. 16kHz kommt. Trennung habe ich bei etwa 400Hz vorgenommen, das passt, ich werde aber auch noch andere Frequenzen ausprobieren.

Aktuell läuft sich das Ding warm und den restlichen Abend werde ich nur Musik hören... Es läuft das Michael Wollny Trio mit "When the Sleeper Wakes"- Was soll ich sagen, ich bin beeindruckt! Einen Sub brauche ich definitiv nicht, die Überlegung hat sich erledigt! Es ist abgefahren wie mühelos 4 15"er abgrundtiefe Bässe in den Raum schleudern. Völlig ansatz- und schlackelos. Da dröhnt nichts und auch bei abartigem Pegel sieht man an den Membranen praktisch keine Bewegung. Das ist jetzt wirklich der beste Bass, den ich bislang hatte und ich erinnere mich auch nicht an viele Gelegenheiten wo ich das schonmal so gut gehört habe! Ich bin begeistert!

Mitten und Höhen sind klar, stimmig und schön aufgelöst. Die Räumlichkeit ist natürlich geil und muss den Vergleich zu meinen KEFs nicht scheuen.

Alles in allem bin ich bislang sehr zufrieden und werde denen jetzt mal auf den zahn fühlen und ein wenig schwierigeres Material auflegen...


----------



## max310kc (1. August 2017)

Schön wieder was von dem Projekt zu hören. Freut mich, dass es gelungen ist. 

Wie aufwendig ist denn die Einmessung vom DSP? Über wie viele Schritte zieht sich das hin, oder reicht tatsächlich Messen und "passendziehen"? 

Wurde die Trennung einfach vom Vorbild übernommen oder wurde da auch nach Raum/Gefühl variiert?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. August 2017)

Die Einmessung ist nicht so aufwändig. Das Langwierigste war, dass ich den Rechner ins Wohnzimmer schleppen musste. Wobei es noch aufwändiger war die MiniDSP Software zum Laufen zu bringen. Da geht unter Linux nix und ich habe jetzt halt ne VM mit Win10 für sowas am Laufen. Ist nicht so wild, aber eben ein wenig Aufwand.

Das Einmessen war dann in 2-3h erledigt. Zunächst habe ich beide Wege unabhängig voneinander gemessen und einigermaßen begradigt. Dabei den TT ein wenig im Tiefbass angehoben um die untere Grenzfrequenz ein wenig zu senken und den einen oder anderen Frequenzschlenker auszubügeln. Beim BB habe ich die nach oben hin ansteigende Tendenz begradigt und ebenfalls den einen oder anderen Schlenker beseitigt. ALs nächstes dann anhand der Kurven eine Trennfrequenz festgelegt und eingestellt, beides gemessen und einen schlimmen Verlauf um die Trennung gehabt... Daraufhin die Phase solange verschoben, bis sich im Bereich der Trennung die tiefst mögliche Senke gebildet hat, dann den Bass invertiert und alles war gut!

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es in so einem FAST System mehr als nur eine Lösung gibt und ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein wenig mit der Trennfrequenz rumspielen, mal sehen ob sich da noch was besseres ergibt - momentan bin ich aber froh, dass es so läuft!


----------



## wobix (1. August 2017)

Hast du auch akustische Veränderungen/Verbesserungen im Raum vorgenommen, oder waren bereits welche vorhanden?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zappaesk (1. August 2017)

Ich habe keine Verbesserungen vorgenommen. Der Raum ist gar nicht so schlecht. Ein paar Flatterechos, der Rest passt ganz gut. Habe dem Architekten damals die Hand geführt...


----------



## Gast201808272 (4. August 2017)

Tolles Projekt und optisch sieht das ganze auch gut aus.
Ich persönlich tu mich oft schwer, wenn es um Feinheiten im Klang geht. Das Ohr gewöhnt sich so schnell ein, dass es schwierig ist, Feintuning vorzunehmen. Zumindest, wenn man sich auf hohem Niveau bewegt.
Im Prinzip sieht die Klanganpassung für mich meist so aus: Boxen aufstellen, Abstand zur Wand einstellen, Hoch- und MIttelton per Pegelregler einstellen - das wars


----------



## Zappaesk (8. August 2017)

Hilps schrieb:


> Tolles Projekt und optisch sieht das ganze auch gut aus.



Danke! Mir gefallen die auch.



Hilps schrieb:


> Ich persönlich tu mich oft schwer, wenn es um Feinheiten im Klang geht. Das Ohr gewöhnt sich so schnell ein, dass es schwierig ist, Feintuning vorzunehmen. Zumindest, wenn man sich auf hohem Niveau bewegt.
> Im Prinzip sieht die Klanganpassung für mich meist so aus: Boxen aufstellen, Abstand zur Wand einstellen, Hoch- und MIttelton per Pegelregler einstellen - das wars



Deswegen arbeite ich mit nem kalibrierten Messmikro. Alles andere ist rumgerate.

Von klassischen Pegelreglern, von denen du schreibst würde ich die Finger lassen, zumindest, wenn du die meinst, die am Verstärker mitunter zu finden sind. Da sind einfach fest irgendwelche Frequenzen und Güten verdrahtet. Ob die zu dem passen was du bzw. deine Boxen im Falle eines Falles wirklich brauchen passen ist reine Glückssache. Normalerweise passt das nämlich null.

Btw. neben dem Wandabstand beeinflusst die Basisbreite (also wie weit die Boxen auseinander stehen) und auch das Einwinkeln maßgeblich den Klang mit. Ersteres verändert die räumliche Darstellung letzteres u.a. den Hochtonpegel.


Bei meinen Boxen habe ich jetzt die ganze Woche intensiv gehört und bin nach wie vor begeistert. Die können im Prinzip alles, was ich brauch. 

- Wir haben Metallica in Originallautstärke probiert - können die und sind noch nicht mal angestrengt. Erstaunlich, die Bässe bleiben knochentrocken auch bei Pegeln jenseits von gut und böse. Da weicht nix auf! Gut, das ist kein wirklich wichtiger Anwendungsfall, aber interessant war es dennoch.
- leise spielen die auch sehr schön - wesentlich wichtiger
- Jazztrios klingen sensationell, Bässe und auch Kontrabässe klingen sehr lebensecht
- Schlagzeug ist wirklich echt, wenn es entsprechend aufgenommen wird. Ne Bassdrum klingt so wie sie nunmal klingt (es herrscht ja auch von der Membranfläche her mindestens Parität...)
- Gesang ist gänsehautmäßig...

Ich könnte so weiter machen... kurzum die sind echt geil! Ich kann die Bauart nur jedem weiterempfehlen, der ein bissle Platz hat und solche DInger stellen kann.

Ach ja, einen Nachteil haben die dann doch. Schlechte Aufnahmen klingen auch so... Ist bei vielen (nicht allen) guten Boxen so und liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache. Vlt. bau ich mir da mal ne andere Abstimmung für.


----------



## Gast201808272 (9. August 2017)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Deswegen arbeite ich mit nem kalibrierten Messmikro. Alles andere ist rumgerate.



Wenn man aber schon ein Messmikro braucht, ist das schon auf sehr hohem Niveau. Diesen Aufwand für die letzten Optimierungen machen sich sicher nicht viele. Aber das ist mit Hobbys immer so, nicht wahr? 
Neidisch bin ich aber auf jeden Fall (im positiven Sinne). Da hab ich gleich Lust, auch wieder rumzuschrauben. Das wird sich aber momentan noch hinten anstellen müssen.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. August 2017)

Wenn du selber die Weiche entwickelst kommst du um ein Messmikro ja nicht rum. Egal auf welchem Niveau man sich bewegt. Abgesehen davon kommt man da mit ~100€ weg, es gibt auch noch günstigere Lösungen oder eben DIY Mikros für nur ein paar €. Das ist alles nicht so wild.


----------

